# green cheek conure vs quaker



## LIZARDZ_11 (Sep 20, 2011)

hello i am thinking about getting a bird but i dont know which one i should get so my Q's are.

1. if i get the quaker it will be hand raised but the green cheek will only be bred by my mum so how tame would i be able to get the green cheek?

2. can all of you tell me what you think would be the best choise.


also just tell me any info about or expirences with these species.


----------



## Beard (Sep 20, 2011)

I say go with a starling


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd not choose the bird based on how it's raised,
I'd choose what bird you prefer, and then seek a breeder hand raising them...because it's gonna be around for a long while, so you want too know you like it and won't think you settled 

especially since it's gonna wanna be with you 24/7


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 20, 2011)

green cheek! quakers are NOISY!


----------



## miss2 (Sep 20, 2011)

personally i LOVE quakers! love every thing about them. but they can be aggresive to other birds so would it fit in with your mums at all? i have seen quakers hunt and kill budgies


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 20, 2011)

yes and quakers build massive nests!


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a blue quaker , it's a very cluey bird.. was screwed up by the person I got it off ( kept in a finch cage for 6 months) , but now it's quite awesome apart from the odd bite, get the bird you like the most.. but if it is going to be a pet bird , start with a hand tame one.

Quaker and my ringneck 



My Quaker is a big woose , the Ringneck is the boss .. the quaker was evil when I got it about 8 months ago( coulden't go near it) but it's getting better , it will fly onto your shoulder and talk now...


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Sep 20, 2011)

yes i realy like the look of quakers but inside my house just as pets not breeding we have 2 budgies, 1 cockatiel and 1 ringneck do u think they will be ok if i take them out at different time or will it be ok if i take them all out at the same time?


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 22, 2011)

I would say green cheek if you dont like much noise. BUT in saying that Quakers can talk up storms and they are absolute characters of there own. I currently breed quakers and during the breeding season "as we speak" they are REALLY noisey. Quakers along with the Green Cheek have minds of there own and depends how well you train, teach, spoil or ignore them they will react in the manner they feel. if you leave you quaker and dont pay any attention over weeks he/she will get rather noisey but if let out everyday and played with will stay quiet calm. They will let off Loud calls here and there but if you teach them to talk it dosent happen as much. With personal experience i would say go the QUAKER as they have more intelegance then the Green-Cheek. " this post is my opion and my personal experience with Quakers and Greencheeks "

Cheers
nick.


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 22, 2011)

Dont think your snake will mind either way (both delicious) just go the cheaper:lol:


----------



## Sarah (Sep 22, 2011)

if i had to choose it would be a green cheek any day over a quaker everyone i know who has owned a quaker has not gone the distance with them, the screaming in the end has gotten the better of them, they are very noisey compared to a green cheek.


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 22, 2011)

thats right sarah!  but quakers talk way better then green cheeks.  ours talks up a storm is noisey sometimes but not as noisey as our 4 breeding pairs haha.


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 23, 2011)

+1


Tassie97 said:


> green cheek! quakers are NOISY!


----------



## Ambush (Sep 23, 2011)

My sister inlaw has a quaker. When they visit from QLD he stays with me. Great bird and he always goes home knowing new words :twisted:


----------



## Bandit05 (Sep 30, 2011)

miss2 said:


> personally i LOVE quakers! love every thing about them. but they can be aggresive to other birds so would it fit in with your mums at all? i have seen quakers hunt and kill budgies




I know of a pair of Green Cheeks wiping out nearly 100 birds in one aviary, then the male killed the hen just as a added bonus. Ive owned numorous hand raised birds and have found my Green Cheeks to be the best back street fighters, I have had only one that I raised that got on with other birds. Ive never had a problem with my Quakers. Each bird has its own personality though. 
Why not hand raise one of your mums birds, Green Cheeks are easy to raise.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bandit05 said:


> I know of a pair of Green Cheeks wiping out nearly 100 birds in one aviary, then the male killed the hen just as a added bonus. Ive owned numorous hand raised birds and have found my Green Cheeks to be the best back street fighters, I have had only one that I raised that got on with other birds. Ive never had a problem with my Quakers. Each bird has its own personality though.
> Why not hand raise one of your mums birds, Green Cheeks are easy to raise.



i dont know how to  but now i think im going to buy a electus parrot


----------



## Sarah (Sep 30, 2011)

Eclectus parrots can make great companion birds ,i think i may have mentioned i have two male eckies, they need more dietary care then other parrots because they need a 80% fruit and vegetable diet .


----------



## Bandit05 (Sep 30, 2011)

LIZARDZ_11 said:


> i dont know how to  but now i think im going to buy a electus parrot


Eckies are nice birds too. Ive found that every time Ive gone out to buy a particular species of bird Ive ended up coming home with something totally different, I let the bird pick me. Look in shops, online etc, you dont have to buy just because you are looking and ask as many questions as you need to. Only you will know what bird is right for you and you will definately know when you find the right one.


----------



## Wookie (Sep 30, 2011)

Green cheeks are better behaved in general IMO. Quakers are spoilt, territorial pricks of things :lol:


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Dec 2, 2011)

well im am happy to say that im sitting here with my yellow sided green cheek conure on my arm 

and feel free to join my parrot group http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/exotic-parrots-273/ .


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey, i hand raise birds. Both birds have their pros and cons, If you want character go for the quaker ( they are noisssssyyy !! ), If the noise is too much go for the green cheek, they are beautiful and personally i would choose the green cheek. An eclectus is a totally different ball game imo, larger and personally i found that they need more care. Like a dog, they need to be socialized if you plan on buying a tame bird because they can turn into a disaster if they get possessive or aggressive. When it comes to hand raised v mother raised both are the same as long as the mother raised birds are handled from a young age, most people with argue that mother raised is better as the birds stay with the remainder of the clutch longer, I dont really see the difference except for the point given. Honestly if you can afford it, go for the eclectus... They are the most amazing birds, very social if raised correctly and they talk like crazzzyyy. My mate has one, and without even trying to teach it, the bird knows about 40 words, and does all kinds of funny noises like police sirens haha. Make sure theyre weaned at the right age too !! Hand feeding is a mission

OOpppsss i just saw that you already got your bird, haha sorry. Hope you enjoy it they are beautiful


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 23, 2012)

if u want a more quite bird but still loving and playfull go for thegreen cheek,very cute and easy to tame

quakers fun loving playfull, full of charater(most animals are once u know them) and NOISY
i got my quaker when he was only about 1 month old and i tamedhim up within 30mins:lol: 
he is abit naughty though, always finding a way out of his cage and can be abit nasty to my other bird when they're out(2cockateils, 2 princessparrots and a budgie(though i onlytake him out when the quaker isn't))


with either i be careful and keep an eye on them around the other birds, at least at first
conure about 15-20 quaker 20-30yrs


anyway, both are loving friendly and love a good cuddle, hope it goes well  good luck


----------



## Viper_x49 (Aug 23, 2012)

i am a current owner of a GC conure, and it is a fantastic pet, especially when tame, hes a 2 year old hand reared male, named oscar, they have an amazing personality and always differ, playful bird, not too noisy like most conures, can be great talkers, they do tend too be a bit bitey in their younger years, but you can easily get them out of it, you just need to make sure you actually have the time for it, they are a very social type bird, they like lots of attention from their owners, if your not getting one tame, then make sure you get it a mate of some kind, so they dont get lonely, lots of toys, things to swing on, things to chew on, if you dont have much time on your hands, then i dont recommend getting a green cheek, they can easily become stressed and depressed if they dont get the attention they need, good luck on whatever bird you choose to get !!!!



- - - Updated - - -



coastalboy said:


> I would say green cheek if you dont like much noise. BUT in saying that Quakers can talk up storms and they are absolute characters of there own. I currently breed quakers and during the breeding season "as we speak" they are REALLY noisey. Quakers along with the Green Cheek have minds of there own and depends how well you train, teach, spoil or ignore them they will react in the manner they feel. if you leave you quaker and dont pay any attention over weeks he/she will get rather noisey but if let out everyday and played with will stay quiet calm. They will let off Loud calls here and there but if you teach them to talk it dosent happen as much. With personal experience i would say go the QUAKER as they have more intelegance then the Green-Cheek. " this post is my opion and my personal experience with Quakers and Greencheeks "
> 
> Cheers
> nick.



actually green cheeked conures have been proven to be one of the smartest parrots in the world, 
based on my experiences of owning a hand reared gc, and research obviously.



- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## shell477 (Aug 23, 2012)

December '11 thread guys...


----------



## Viper_x49 (Aug 23, 2012)

shell477 said:


> December '11 thread guys...



god i didnt even realise, i was going on the last person that posted!


----------



## B3NNO (Aug 24, 2012)

conures are VERY noisy quaker is the way to go =]


----------



## Rhi1991 (Aug 24, 2012)

Green cheeks there full of energy and personality


----------



## Viper_x49 (Aug 25, 2012)

did you guys not read the post above ^^^^ ? as mentioned this is a thread from 2011 !


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wonder what they ended up with


----------

